
Show HN: Vistint – for online paid meetings - almnes
https://vistint.com
======
almnes
I've been a member of HN for a while. I got into webRTC after my last startup
failed, and decided I just had to experiment with it. That's why I decided to
solve a personal problem that I've been having, which is charging for online
meetings. You just add your price, and share the link with the person you're
helping. I'd love to have your feedback! If you're interested in helping send
us an email at sebastian [at] vistint.com

